# Trivia 2/11



## luckytrim (Feb 11, 2019)

trivia 2/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Studies have found that fatherhood suppresses testosterone  .

1. Gynecomastia is usually a harmless, but sometimes  distressing condition
in males ; what is it ?
2. The first manager of the Beatles went to heaven in '67.  What was his
name?
3. 'Never in the field of human conflict has so much been owed  by so many to
so few.' In this famous quote by Winston Churchill who were  the "few" he was
referring to?
4. Which actor, who played James Bond, died on May 23, 2017,  at the age of 
89?
  a. - Sean Connery
  b. - Roger Moore
  c. - Pierce Brosnan
  d. - George Lazenby
5. Strange Words are these ;
In the study of fossils, coprolites are fossilized .... what  ?
  a. - Seeds
  b. - Ferns
  c. - Feces
  d. - Eggs
6. Which is the largest continent in terms of  population?
7. What links the capital cities of Denmark, Egypt, Wales and  Australia?
8. What computer-related word is made by combining any strong  feeling and a symbol or 
pictorial representation of something revered?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Most of those cans of Pumpkin Puree’ don’t contain  Pumpkin.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Enlargement of the Mammary Glands
2. Brian Epstein
3. RAF Fighter Pilots
4. - b
5. - c
6. Asia
7. Their names all begin with 'C'
8. Emoticon

TRUTH !!
Most pumpkin purees are a mix of winter squashes, including  butternut
squash, Golden Delicious, and Hubbard. Meanwhile, Libby’s, the  largest
pumpkin puree brand, has developed its own unique brand of  squash called the
Dickinson, which is more closely related to a butternut squash  than a
pumpkin. The FDA is vague about what counts as "pumpkin,"  which allows
companies to pack unspecified squashes into their purees and  still list
pumpkin as the sole ingredient.


----------



## JustJoel (Feb 11, 2019)

Don’t know how I missed it! I didn’t realize Roger Moore had passed away!


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 11, 2019)

....... when I first came upon this Q, I said to myself, Sean Connery ??
How'd I miss his passing... and with the answer, then said to myself, 

WHAT ?? 


 C.S. Lewis and Aldous Huxley died on the same day as JFK, and I didn't notice for they were gen for years, lol


----------

